

Considering The PayPal Mafia's place in Silicon Valley history - staunch
http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_15906180

======
RBr
Interesting article. I took away these two quotes from the article:

"There are no definitive answers to the question of "Why PayPal?"

"I think the biggest value is the brain trust and getting advice from people,"
Sacks said."

I think that this is true of any businessperson. Are contacts as important as
true knowledge? Reading this article and thinking about the "PayPal Mafia", I
think they are. Everyone is good at something and if you can ask the advice of
your talented friends, you'll have an easier time putting the pieces of the
puzzle together.

If you'd like to see an interesting interview with David Sacks, This Week In
Startups (Jason Calacanis) interviewed him a few months back:
<http://robisit.com/9m> He talks about PayPal, his movie and his other startup
investments. It's not a great interview, but some of what Sacks says is
interesting.

